# Help! Motivation! Running!



## Pimptress (Feb 3, 2006)

This is my cry for help. Someone motivate me! Someone be my personal trainer, my personal oompher (ooh, that sounds naughty!)

Since my rhinoplasty in October I've gained weight. Gain gain gain. I'm steady at about 145-147 now (wtf?! i was 123 at my lowest last year)

I really, really want to get my body looking .... not soft .... anymore, again. I have an irish appetite and I REFUSE to give it up (although I can cut out soda, fried things, if I have to)

Ideally, I'd like to start running. Has anyone here had any success with it? Problem is, I live in Wisconsin and it's generally too cold this time of year. Does anyone have any tips? 

Share a motivational story!

Help me!

Yell at me!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 3, 2006)

Do you have a gym to join or a yoga class?  Get off your butt, you can do it!


----------



## feebee (Feb 3, 2006)

If you're just starting off running, its helpful to start off with a mix of running and walking, just to build up your fitness levels... for example run for 3 mins and walk for 7 (say do 3 blocks of this = half hour) and gradually build up your times until you are able to run for a half hour flat out.
this can be done indoors on a threadmill or outdoors. Threadmill will probably be easier to start off as you can pace yourself and regulate your speed etc
Also walking in itself is really good exercise!

ps lol at irish appetite!!  im irish


----------



## joytheobscure (Feb 3, 2006)

I'm no help.   I was very bad today with the food.  I am thinking about joining a health club with a pool... what good is all this makeup if I'm just getting chunky.  I think more activity is my main option I'm too set in my eating - I mean I don't eat tons.. but I don't exactly live on salad.   I was thinking treadmill but I'm limited on space in my house.


----------



## Cruella (Feb 3, 2006)

Pretend someone is chasing you?


----------



## Shawna (Feb 4, 2006)

Pretend that MAC is having a 90% off everything sale but only for the first one to get there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Seriously though, what about joining a gym?  I lost 40lbs when I joined Curves.  It's only a half hour workout and it's perfect for lazy people (which I am)  Plus once you start, you kind of get addicted and want to keep going.


----------



## litlaur (Feb 4, 2006)

You should also try finding a workout buddy, someone to bug you on days when you don't want to go


----------



## Pink_minx (Feb 6, 2006)

I would say that you should keep active, since its cold where you live try to go to the gym.  And if you have a big appetite you should probably eat smaller proportions of food and healthier food to if you can.  Im taking a nutrition class and my teacher showed us a site that tells us how much we should be eating and so on heres the site:
http://www.pyramid.gov/

But the main goal to losing weight is staying active!


----------



## Classic Beauty (Feb 6, 2006)

To be "not squishy" you need to lift weights.  I mean like heavy weights, not 2 and 3 pounders.

http://www.stumptuous.com/cms/stumptuousblog.php

^^ That's a good site, and don't worry, you wont look like a man if you lift weights.


----------



## starlight502 (Feb 6, 2006)

I started out registering for a 5k and knowing that i might suck wind on the day of the race got me running a bit. i started out with a mile on the treadmill and worked my way up. trust your body and set milestones for yourself. 

sign up for a 5k, set a goal to finish a mile without stopping. then a mile and a half and so on... you will become addicted to the rush!

also you can sign up for a few more runs and it will continue your butt getting on the treadmill...  even try for a 10k if you feel like it.


----------



## Classic Beauty (Feb 6, 2006)

here's a good site for running 5ks.

http://www.coolrunning.com/engine/2/2_3/181.shtml

It has a 9 week plan into running a 5k


----------



## d_flawless (Feb 6, 2006)

i never used running to lose weight, but i will help you do just that. i did competitive running throughout hs and i can tell you the fastest way to burn calories is to do interval training, where you sprint (or just running your fastest) for 30 seconds, then alternate to a jog for the same time, and start sprinting again. it burns like a bitch, but like i said, burns the most cals...


----------



## Fiddlist (Feb 8, 2006)

I will share my experience with running.  A few years ago I looked in the mirror and hated what I saw.  I gained a lot of weight after moving from home and going to college, and one day it just 'clicked' in my head that I HAD to do something about it.

So...I started walking.  Just 30 minutes a day...that's all that I could really do.  Those 30 minutes turned in to 45 minutes.  Those 45 minutes turned into running for like 2-3 minutes...walking...running 2-3 minutes...walking, etc.  A few months later I could run the whole way...and have been doing it ever since.  

I get tired of just running sometimes though...so I switch sometimes between the elliptical/biking/running.  And I always love listening to some good tunes to help the time pass.  And I also do interval training to burn those extra calories.  After I started exercising, a year later I weighed 50 lbs lighter!  Now, I will say I cut out my soda consumption, and started eating in MODERATION....but I am so proud to say that now I am happy with my body, and I feel SO much better about myself since I started exercising.

Also...not sure if there would be anything like this in your area, but if there are any big churches...see if any of them have a activity center.  I work out at a huge church in my area and it has basketball courts, indoor running track, weight room, elliptical, bikes, classes, etc....anything you'd ever need to work out...for only $15 a year!  It sure doesn't put that dent in your budget like a lot of gyms do. The funny part is that there is a YMCA right next door that is always full, and hardly anyone ever works out at the church at the time that I go.  yay!

Anyway...that's just my two cents.  Hope it helps your 'oomph' factor.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~Jeneé


----------

